# routing by ipfw



## vist (Oct 17, 2011)

Good day, dear colleagues!

Please help me to set some routes. I have local subnet 192.168.130.0 and several remote subnets on the other side of the vpn channel. These networks are 192.168.100.0 - 192.168.106.0.

Clients of the local network 130.0 must be able to send packets to all these networks and our network must be accessible from all of them.

How can I do this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 17, 2011)

Why don't you let the VPN server/client set the routes? E.g. OpenVPN has this:


```
# Push routes to the client to allow it
# to reach other private subnets behind
# the server.  Remember that these
# private subnets will also need
# to know to route the OpenVPN client
# address pool (10.8.0.0/255.255.255.0)
# back to the OpenVPN server.
push "route 192.168.2.0 255.255.255.0"
```


----------



## vist (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot! The issue is solved! I should have configured correct ip ranges for my server! Everything works fine now!


----------

